# help hog just ate a piece of onion



## Kpjenk21 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hog was on the ground for just a sec and ate a small piece of onion. Heard onion may make hog anemic. Anyone confirm? Will she be ok. She really smells like onion now and annointed 3 time haha. Hope it's ok since it was a small piece.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

About all you can do now is encourage drinking lots of water to flush it out of her system, and keep an eye out for anything unusual in the next few days (particularly in terms of weird poop).


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Agreed with forcing fluids. Do you have a syringe or eye dropper on hand you can fill with water and get her to drink? Juicy fruits and baby food are also good sources of water. There's also a chance she got some of it out of her system when she anointed.


----------



## repark625 (Apr 7, 2016)

What happened after? My hedgie just ate a small piece too and all I'm reading is that it's toxic. Nothing indicating what to expect.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

If it was just a small piece, your hedgehog should be fine. Signs to look out for are: vomiting, diarrhea, bloody poop, bloody urine, unresponsiveness, convulsing. If you see any symptoms, it will likely be mild diarrhea or oddly-colored poop, and it should pass within a day. Don't panic unless you see blood or your hedgehog is unresponsive or convulsing, or the weird poop persists for a few days. Then head to an emergency clinic.

Give your hog lots of water and access to his usual food and it should pass without concern. You can also offer fruit baby foods, as they have extra moisture and will likely be enjoyed more than just water.

Edit: I'll be online for a while so if your hedgie's current status changes you can post and I'll be here to help as best I can. But if you see blood, constant vomiting, unresponsiveness, or convulsing, don't message me, go to a vet.


----------



## repark625 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks a lot Finnick. I had to head to work but after 4 hours, she showed no signs of being upset at all. She ran on her wheel, ate some food, and had a drink without any problems. I was logically confident that everything would be okay beyond a bit of belly problems, but I was overwhelmed with guilt for feeding it to her. She doesn't accept treats very often and I was eating a burger and she was interested in the onion, so I let her have a small piece. She loved it! I later found out it's toxic and read all the things it does to animals. I figured it was such a small amount and she would be fine. It was smaller than an eraser on a pencil but my emotions got the better of me and I worried. 

Do you think after 4 hours of no ill effects that I'm in the clear?


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

It figures they're always the most interested in foods they shouldn't have :lol:. You should be in the clear by now. Keep an eye on her poops for the next couple days, and make sure she's still eating and drinking, but it sounds like she's fine.


----------

